# What would you choose?



## mattjonescardiff (Dec 12, 2006)

Both are red and have four wheels, but that's about where the similarities end. The question is - if the keys were up for grabs which would you choose? Modern classic or track weapon?

Option 1:
A completely original and unmolested Mk1 Golf. All original panels totally straight. Surely appreciating in value and one of the most important, iconic cars ever? I didn't have my camera with me for this so just iphone pictures I'm afraid. 
Here she is with polishing nearly completed. There was some oxidisation (mainly to the roof) but she came up rather well. Martin promises me he's going to give the engine some attention to bring it up as close to concours as possible. (Any more photos Martin?).








And here she is all finished and waxed. I normally convince myself I need to buy whichever car I'm working on, but I really could have happily driven home in this!

















Option 2:
One of only 65 special edition vxr versions, Jimmy's VX220 is far from standard. A raft of modifications takes the power to 250bhp and torque to 280lbs. Matched with suspension and aerodynamic mods this car sees regular action on the tracks of the UK and Europe, and is soon to be featured in Total Vauxhall magazine.
Swirls clearly visible even in natural light:








Clay results from the drivers door. Not too bad really. The red spots are picking up residue from stone chip filling I'd done the night before:








Polishing underway. My favourite polish, Menz PO 203 S, being worked on a Meg's polishing pad via the Makita:









A 50:50 shot. The red was proving difficult to photograph but a clear difference could be seen:








All finished and here she is:








Some very serious bucket seats:
















And an even more serious looking rear diffuser!:
















So which would you choose? Votes please!

*EDIT: Owners VXR220 snaps on location are now on Page 2*


----------



## Taaffy (May 9, 2006)

Would have to be the Golf for me .................


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

That yummy golf for me too :thumb:


----------



## dubb (Aug 27, 2009)

poor vxr.....no chance, i'd give a kidney for mk1 golf like that.


----------



## littlejack (Jun 11, 2008)

Got to be the VXR220 for me everytime


----------



## tony2 (Jan 31, 2010)

littlejack said:


> got to be the vxr220 for me everytime


+1............


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

littlejack said:


> Got to be the VXR220 for me everytime


Same here :devil:


----------



## littlejack (Jun 11, 2008)

Hey some guys with taste awell


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

Get the Golf, a pure classic, as good as the VX is, for daily driving I would much prefer the Golf..


----------



## Matt RS (Nov 7, 2009)

VXR220 :thumb:


----------



## Clb Ltd (Apr 24, 2007)

Golf for me


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

always wanted a mk1 golf so would rather that...


----------



## justina3 (Jan 11, 2008)

golf for me without a shadow of doubt, would prefer it in black but red would do.


----------



## mattjonescardiff (Dec 12, 2006)

It's funny how close the voting is. Interesting too.


----------



## ChrisST (Jul 19, 2009)

Both nice, but got to be the VX220, what a track day tool.:thumb:


----------



## cosmo (Mar 8, 2007)

GOLF :thumb:


----------



## catch the pigeo (May 17, 2008)

If its to us for trackdays the vx if it was just to own the golf hands down:thumb:


----------



## JimmyJamJerusal (Oct 25, 2007)

I love mk1 Golfs, but I'd go for the VX.... Wait there, I did.... It's mine 

It's a lovely car that out performs most other cars it meets on track, and turns more heads than most on the road.

A future classic meets a modern classic...?

Matt did a great job on the car, it's looking great!!! My photographic skills aint the best, and I've only got a cheap camera, but here's a couple more pics I took on my way home 














































I took the long way home


----------



## glennv6 (Mar 7, 2008)

220 every time! :thumb:


----------



## mattjonescardiff (Dec 12, 2006)

Great photos. Thanks for adding them Jimmy!


----------



## A5OPY (Apr 5, 2010)

If you want to turn heads make folk smile and have trouble at every set of lights you stop at with either some KIDDY in a Corsa wanting to try it on  or someone asking you if its for sale and saying "I Always wanted one of them", then its the origional trend setting VW Mk1 Golf GTi. Unless you have driven one, and yes you have to drive it and feel every corner through the streering no PAS or Traction control here just raw driving pleasure.:driver:

I should know I own 2, a GTi softtop and a classic GTi tintop in black
A drivers car.

The Vauxhall is quick and grippy there is no doubt of that, but will it still turn heads in 2040?
Im not so sure, as it has'nt started a revolution in motoring like the little GTI did and contiues to do.

My sisters, and like real sisters they handle completely differently.


----------



## steve111r (Aug 13, 2008)

I vote for the VXR220, a future classic in the making. It is certainly the best lotus elise derivative.:devil:


----------



## Barrie (Apr 5, 2010)

2 different beast, with the golf if your going on a a bit of a longer drive and want to ease off you will still have a little fun and enjoy it, with the vx if you want to ease off it could start getting (tedious)

if it was my choice i would opt for the 220, i had a mk1 and loved it but decent ones are getting silly money, id think id opt for old school Porsche than a mk1 now


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

I would go for the red one :thumb:

ok but serously alot would depend on what the car will be used for, but if it was me as much as I like the mk1 I would be going for the vx220, but if it were to be using it at a daily driver to work or whatever then that would change my opinion.

Luckily I can walk to work so my cars are normally for pleasure so that might explain my opinon.


----------



## JimmyJamJerusal (Oct 25, 2007)

A5OPY said:


> If you want to turn heads make folk smile and have trouble at every set of lights you stop at with either some KIDDY in a Corsa wanting to try it on  or someone asking you if its for sale and saying "I Always wanted one of them", then its the origional trend setting VW Mk1 Golf GTi. Unless you have driven one, and yes you have to drive it and feel every corner through the streering no PAS or Traction control here just raw driving pleasure.:driver:
> 
> I should know I own 2, a GTi softtop and a classic GTi tintop in black
> A drivers car.
> ...


Turn heads....? I appreciate a straight looking mk1, I really do. I had a mk2 and a mk3, so I've always been fond of Golfs but most people out there just think it's a Golf. The VXR turns far more heads!! honestly, *you'd* have to drive one!

Oh, and I have NO trouble with kiddies in Corsa's :lol:


----------

